# New walnut magnetic knife block 5 pillar like you've never seen before.



## MyScarGo (Mar 5, 2016)

Here is my new knife block with a few beauties adorning it.
It is my modified design I commissioned from a great woodworker in TX 
I found him on another site for handmade items. 
Holds 10 knives solidly. 
A real eye catcher on my island
I call it a Penta-Pillar knife block


----------



## adam12hicks (Mar 5, 2016)

Very nice! I'll have to look that guy up :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Godslayer (Mar 5, 2016)

Am i the only one whos going to ask for pics of the knives lol. The rack looks amazing, the knives look amazinger.


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 5, 2016)

Can you put them on there horizontally? Then you could store much more than 10.


----------



## MyScarGo (Mar 5, 2016)

ThEoRy said:


> Can you put them on there horizontally? Then you could store much more than 10.


I tried that just for fun, the whole thing looks really awkward and because there are only 2 magnets per side the leverage of the handles caused the blades to sag.
truth is I can't afford more knives.


----------



## MyScarGo (Mar 5, 2016)

Godslayer said:


> Am i the only one whos going to ask for pics of the knives lol. The rack looks amazing, the knives look amazinger.


I'll see if I can oblige you in a day or two.


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 5, 2016)

How do you decide which 10 knives to put on it? Draw straws? Lottery? Do you just rotate every couple days?


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Mar 5, 2016)

Cool concept, it looks really nice. Those knives/handles look great too



WildBoar said:


> How do you decide which 10 knives to put on it? Draw straws? Lottery? Do you just rotate every couple days?


I have a similar predicament thinking about getting a second one


----------



## MyScarGo (Mar 5, 2016)

WildBoar said:


> How do you decide which 10 knives to put on it? Draw straws? Lottery? Do you just rotate every couple days?


I have 4 knife blocks and a knife drawer 
( notice the empty spaces in this block)
I am reserving space in this block for the top blades!


----------



## mc2442 (Mar 5, 2016)

I assume it is stationary and does not rotate. I just got a magnetic block from kickstarter, I think it is 6 sided and rotates, that I like. I ended up giving to my parents but might order a replacement (for the next kitchen as it too tall with my current cabinets). The only problem is that it flairs at the bottom and I idiot tipped a 240 blade putting it too far down the block...damn shame for a Kochi.

With limited counter space, I am looking for alternatives to store knives as I have outgrown my vertical knife block. This would be cool if it rotated, but I don't have an island to be able to move around it.


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Mar 5, 2016)

I'd buy one of those in a heartbeat....can you share his address?


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Mar 6, 2016)

mc2442 said:


> I assume it is stationary and does not rotate. I just got a magnetic block from kickstarter, I think it is 6 sided and rotates, that I like. I ended up giving to my parents but might order a replacement (for the next kitchen as it too tall with my current cabinets). The only problem is that it flairs at the bottom and I idiot tipped a 240 blade putting it too far down the block...damn shame for a Kochi.
> 
> With limited counter space, I am looking for alternatives to store knives as I have outgrown my vertical knife block. This would be cool if it rotated, but I don't have an island to be able to move around it.



Was it this one:




I don't like how the tips are downward, would be awkward to grab and also risk damages (as you sadly found out the hard way )


----------



## MyScarGo (Mar 6, 2016)

Smurfmacaw said:


> I'd buy one of those in a heartbeat....can you share his address?



PM me


----------



## daddy yo yo (Mar 6, 2016)

Guys, this can be bought... Expensive though, but just google KAI STH...


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Mar 6, 2016)

daddy yo yo said:


> Guys, this can be bought... Expensive though, but just google KAI STH...



I found it after scrolling thru all the DBZ pics one of my fave shows from back in the day :cool2:


----------



## mc2442 (Mar 6, 2016)

That's the one tjangula, the 360 knife block. I like the way it turned out and my dad loved it. Basically just need to let the blades hang out above the top of the block I guess, I tried to fit it down just a little too closely when I got the tip.

How many people on this site got one? I think the members of this site are squarely in their desired demographic.

And sorry for off topic, but I also need to follow up with John at The Boardsmith, I am trying to encourage him to build vertical knife blocks like David use to do.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Mar 6, 2016)

mc2442 said:


> That's the one tjangula, the 360 knife block. I like the way it turned out and my dad loved it. Basically just need to let the blades hang out above the top of the block I guess, I tried to fit it down just a little too closely when I got the tip.
> 
> How many people on this site got one? I think the members of this site are squarely in their desired demographic.
> 
> And sorry for off topic, but I also need to follow up with John at The Boardsmith, I am trying to encourage him to build vertical knife blocks like David use to do.



The 360 knife block didn't really appeal to me, I had my own easel made by a local woodworker:


----------



## mc2442 (Mar 6, 2016)

TJ, Please PM with the maker and price as it looks very interesting space wise.

Not really sure where you are located based on the tag below your name.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Mar 6, 2016)

mc2442 said:


> TJ, Please PM with the maker and price as it looks very interesting space wise.
> 
> Not really sure where you are located based on the tag below your name.



Will do, I was actually supposed to do a bit of a write up at the request of some other members but forgot, will work on that too :running:


----------



## johnstoc (Mar 6, 2016)

This is great! I'm going to build one. It's on my list, but after I finish gutting and completely remodeling our kitchen.


----------



## MyScarGo (Mar 7, 2016)

daddy yo yo said:


> Guys, this can be bought... Expensive though, but just google KAI STH...



This is not the block from KAi ( no longer available as far as I can tell and was expensive as hell)

Pm me if you want a link to the US maker.

Notice the pillars are of varying sizes...
the base is of wood not metal.
this one can be custom ordered with other woods.


----------

